

Managing Decoupling Part 3: C++ Duck Typing  - followmylee
http://www.gamedev.net/page/resources/_/technical/game-programming/managing-decoupling-part-3-c-duck-typing-r3060

======
dottrap
Love reading about Data Oriented Design.

